# Fashion Watch....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

went to the bootsale this morning, got this crappy red racing marlboro watch, probably a dirt cheap mvement, but i quiet like it, it's comfortable and only cost two quid









the deployant clasp would not stay closed but with a pair of pliers and ten minutes of my time, it now works perfectly

at 45mm wide and 45mm lug to lug, it's not small but doesn't feel bulky either


















regards, john.

ps,as usual, sorry for the not very good pic


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Can't go wrong for Â£2 John


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Quality watch for Â£2







The main thing is you like it


----------

